# New legion of the damned ebooks up for sale



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/Legion-of-the-damned

Just recieved a mail about this, 6 stories. Single or collected in a big ebook.


Im getting them, hoping to see a bit more expanded stuff about them. Instead of the teaser we got in Legion of the Damned that never showed the goods.


Edit: just realized the timing of this. Halloween, hah!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=129912

Beat you to it. :wink:


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished all the stories. Decent reads, though Animus Malorum had the LoD act rather suprisingly. Clearly theyve been bent a good deal by their exposure to the warp.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished all the stories. Decent reads, though Animus Malorum had the LoD act rather suprisingly. Clearly theyve been bent a good deal by their exposure to the warp.


I'm hoping they'll be released in an anthology. Not going to be paying 7.50 for six short stories when I could get two books for that much.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

A few of them are longer than expected.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> A few of them are longer than expected.


Hmm tempting, but still their ebooks. And I don't buy ebooks.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If it doesn't amount to the same size as a normal BL anthology, I'll wait for it to pop up elsewhere.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> If it doesn't amount to the same size as a normal BL anthology, I'll wait for it to pop up elsewhere.


Roughly half the size.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2013/10/black-library-review-legion-of-damned.html

Rather an enjoyable collection I think, though I agree with you Lucian. _Animus Malorum_ was odd, but I think the Legion shouldn't interact with people as much as they did in that story.


LotN


----------



## Pegritz (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it just me...or does anyone else get the impression that the Legion of the Damned might be the remnants of one of the Missing Primarchs' Legions? And that the Animus Malorum might be the Primarch's skull?

Hear me out. I'm familiar with the known story of the Legion's origins as the Fire Hawks chapter, but as we all known GW likes to tweak things and retcon 40K history constantly--especially now, in light of the Horus Heresy series' developments. I think they're doing the same for the Legion of the Damned.

First of all, they go by the name _Legion_, unlike, to my knowledge, any other chapter of loyalist Space Marines. But, more importantly, in the recent LotD story collection, "Animus Malorum" strongly seems to suggest that the aforementioned artifact is the skull of a Primarch, considering its unusual size and properties. Also, the new stories hint that the Legion has been around a _long_ time, and that they replenish their numbers by taking worthy Space Marines who die selflessly in battle. Perhaps the Fire Hawks will soon be recognized as just another group of worthies inducted into the Legion of the Damned.

Anyway...what do y'all think?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Only one Primarch's skull is known to have seen misadventures. The skull of Ferrus Manus.

And he was haunting Fulgrim.


----------

